# the future of excavating is here



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

https://futurism.com/the-byte/electric-excavator-norway


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Operated during the DAY, Zero solar power used to charge batteries in rig. = need for MORE Coal and Nuke power to charge during night shift...

over 20 years ago, mini-hoes ~20 HP where replaced with 3ph 240 Volt electric motor on a flexible cord ~100 ft to demo INSIDE concrete structures... no exhaust fumes.
wired remotes to protect operator.

At the large strip Coal mines, the big front hoes have been high voltage electric for decades....


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Operated during the DAY, Zero solar power used to charge batteries in rig. = need for MORE Coal and Nuke power to charge during night shift...
> 
> over 20 years ago, mini-hoes ~20 HP where replaced with 3ph 240 Volt electric motor on a flexible cord ~100 ft to demo INSIDE concrete structures... no exhaust fumes.
> wired remotes to protect operator.
> ...


But none of those had a 7000 lb battery. That's a lot of lithium


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Are any diesel-electric Submarines using any "new" tech batteries to replace the old school lead/acid batteries?

Another 8 hrs of operation on batteries could win the next big war.

Note the excavator can only run about 5 hrs with NEW batteries, capacity would drop off over their life cycle,

How fire proof are the Li batteries in a high vibration machine, like a Demo hammer,tamper, or Pile driver ?

Liquid hydrocarbons store the same energy in ~25-30 gallons(100 kilos) about 34(about 72X including waste heat) X the energy density, at room temp and pressure.....


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm pretty sure locomotives are electric. They have diesel engines to create the electricity.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

that'd be all you need, 100' of water or sewer main left to get in, touch muddy......and batteries die.

maybe a hybrid so you can fall back on diesel to finish something up


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

dayexco said:


> that'd be all you need, 100' of water or sewer main left to get in, touch muddy......and batteries die.
> 
> maybe a hybrid so you can fall back on diesel to finish something up


I always thought hybrid made sense for excavator duty. Even a top dog operator is probably averaging less than 50% of the engine's peak output. Maybe 25%.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Are any diesel-electric Submarines using any "new" tech batteries to replace the old school lead/acid batteries?
> 
> Another 8 hrs of operation on batteries could win the next big war.


The (not so) new tech is nuclear. But for diesel electric, maybe lead/acid is desirable for the ballast weight.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Cat has a hybrid dozer, the D7E.
Well not hybrid as in battery + engine, but diesel electric.

https://www.cat.com/en_US/products/new/equipment/dozers/medium-dozers/1000000223.html



> ELECTRIC DRIVE
> A revolutionary Electric Drive system is designed to deliver quantum leaps in improved productivity and fuel efficiency. The D7E is up to 30 percent more fuel efficient than the D7R2. Better fuel economy plus greater productivity means you can move up to 35 percent more material per gallon/liter of fuel. And the D7E is more productive – moving 10 percent more material per hour. Fewer moving parts, less fuel and fluid and longer service intervals help reduce lifetime owning and operating costs.
> 
> ADVANCED ELECTRONICS CONTROL THE POWER
> ...


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Golden view said:


> I always thought hybrid made sense for excavator duty. Even a top dog operator is probably averaging less than 50% of the engine's peak output. Maybe 25%.


Coming out of the hole and starting a swing with full bucket takes a lot of ponies 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dayexco said:


> Coming out of the hole and starting a swing with full bucket takes a lot of ponies
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


That's perfect for electric, got piles of torque.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> That's perfect for electric, got piles of torque.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I'm reading a 5 hour battery life, wtf you do the rest of the day? 

A hybrid where they can recoup some of the energy of return swing and going back into hole, kind of makes sense. 

Komatsu was playing with that several years ago. 

We ain't cooking steaks here

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

dayexco said:


> Coming out of the hole and starting a swing with full bucket takes a lot of ponies
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Exactly. Hyrbrid can mean more peak HP, but a smaller engine.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Dayexcon: any extra mass in the boom = lower efficiency..

It is like a "thumb" damn handy when needed, other wise it forces you to a smaller bucket capacity as it weight hangs near the end of the boom. or a Q-T that always adds its dead weight even to excavators that rarely change attachments. 

Look for improved sizing of piping for less energy losses in pumping overhead, remote valves that eliminate several feet of pipe and congestion, = cheaper to make, easier to service, and less fuel.

Maybe more stored power in 'Accumulators'?

The upside of for most silly battery powered rigs is they force the engineers to reduce parasitical designs that then can be also removed from Units with a Prime Mover on-board, thus bringing another round of fuel use reductions.

Busy cemeteries? perhaps for Quiet operation


----------

